# Goat with all white eyes... and salt???



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Newcomb3 wrote me about something I've never heard of before. I'm reaching out to the wider community here for answers...

*"Sorry for the long story..
So im new to goats. Well today is monday so yesterday i went to my python breeder for a new snake. Well i get there and he is loading up a cute goat. I asked him what are you doing with that cutie? He said the slaughter house wont take it since it has pink eye so he was going to shoot it. I told him can i have it? He said if you want a blind goat sure. So he handed it to my husband and when we got in the car it sat in my lap the whole way home lol. Well when i got home it was super stinky. So i gave it a bath and cleaned it up. When i noticed it eyes i found out there were completely white, as in no color! Both of them. My dogs are trying to help it walk around the yard, so it can find food and such. I called a vet they told me that since both eyes are fully white to let it run its course. After they said that they told me that it can also stay blind forever. Well i called my dad (his boss has cows and my dad takes care of them) well i tols him i got a goat (hes scared of my snakes lol) well he told me to pour sea salt in its eyes. When i wake up to check him and it should start to clear up. I didnt believe him so i called a out of state vet they told me the same thing. No one is telling me how many times to do it or anything just to do it. So how many times a day should i put the salt on his eyes? Also i was told its a 5 month old nigerian dwarf goat. He told me its a boy. My children are always calling him zombie and hand feeding him. My daughter keepz asking to paint his horns as well lol hes super sweet i just want to help him."*


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Never heard of that, but, at this point, what does he have to lose? I guess twice a day until he sees improvements? I can understand why common table salt would be bad, it has iodine in it and would burn, maybe??!! 

I would take a table spoon of sea salt, a cup of warm distilled water and mix it up good and wash out each eye. (Much like boric acid). 

I'm interested in everyone else's opinions..


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Terramiacin ointment that you can find at Tractor Supply might help for pinkeye. Look up how to make sterile saline solution and use sea salt to make it. I'd do the eye wash two to three times a day if that's what the vet recommended.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

His eyes are fully white. He is completely blind. I have had him for 3 days now. And now he walks with me. He pauses and waits to hear me take a step and he takes a step. When i turn he turns with me. I wish i could show a picture. The man said he had pink eye the other day. He gave him a injection of something that makes him feel like hes on fire and it makes him want to run in water. He said if he sounds like hes sneezing or sounds fully to call him and he will come give him another shot. He just became blind i think he said 5 days ago. The vet woman said if pour salt into his eyes and add a hot water salt drops.the salt will burn all the infection out and he will see again but how does a goat see again if they are fully blind? I can wave my hand in front and all he cant see. He runs into the fence, literally everything! I had a lighter water bucket for him he he ran into it and knocked it over so i got a bigger one so its more at his height and so he cant knock it over. He super sweet even after i poured salt in his eyes and the drops. Does anyone know if he will be blind forever or will he be able to see again? Okay so these are the pictures from sunday. When we got back i brought him in my house so i can give him a bath. When i noticed his eyes was when he kept walking into the toilet. That when i seen them so started to take pictures. Im sorry if the pictures are blurry i didnt realize how hard it is to take a picture of goat eyes lol. He doesnt stop moving his head and i didnt want to hold him down. These pictures are all from sunday.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn’t just dump grains of salt into his eyes, but dissolving salt in water and flushing the eyes several times daily is recommended for animals and even humans with pink eye.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor guy - I really think you should take him to a veterinarian. They can get you a better antibiotic for pinkeye but also he probably needs a fecal analysis for parasites, CD/T vaccination, Rabies vaccine if you are in a rabies area, and lice & mite treatment if needed. He also should be tested for diseases when 6 months old. I would also ask the veterinarian to give Banamine to reduce swelling & pain. 

Do you have other goats?

Is this goat still taking a bottle? He'll need good nutrition if he hasn't received good care before. 

For now - I definitely definitely do NOT recommend pouring sea salt directly in his eye. If you have tea bags on hand, steep them in hot water, cool just a little, and then apply them as a hot compress as long as he will let you (up to 15 minutes). Then go out and buy a tube of Terramycin for the poor fella. 

The name Zombie made me laugh!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its an old farmers trick around here...salt is suppose to change the PH and cause an undesirable environment for the pink eye virus. How ever Im sure it burns. With his eyes being advanced, I would choose the terramycin cream 3-4 times a day. wash the face around the eyes with 50/50 vinegar and water as long as his eyes are draining. B complex daily to support his system and may need to do a round of LA 200 ( or better yet, biomycin) 1 cc per 20# sub Q once a day for 5-7 days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ditto the fecal and full check up!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.veterinaryhandbook.com.au/Diseases.aspx?speciesid=&syndromeid=5&diseasenameid=205&id=82 
I would treat aggressively if this where my goat


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

No i only have zombie the goat. I got it from my snake guy. He said he cant take it to the Slaughter house. So i said can i take it hes said yea if you want a blind goat. Hes the only goat i have. I have called a ton of vets but i cant find a goat vet. The other vet i found said it cost $2,000 and its not a goat vet. I have been cleaning his eyes with a warm rag. We have been hand feeding him as well. When i got him i asked why he has two things hanging under his face on his neck he told me they are his (excuse my laguage) balls. I googled it and it says they are called wobbles or wibbles? Hes super sweet and cute. He lets me clean his eyes. I went and got the ointment this morning from tractor supply. He doesnt buck at me with his horns or nothing. He licks my 14 month old all the time on his belly. My husband named him squirtle. My children call him zombie though. When my 14 month old comes around him he licks on his belly


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

So in case anyone needed a laugh today 
I walked outside to give him some of the ointment from tractor supply and the salt water well my husband and my youngest two went so i can show my husband what the vet said to do. Well when i got in the fence mr.squirtle aka zombie was walking around running into the fence he started to poop. Well we thought they only poop like one time we were very wrong! He shot out about 30 little black things. My husband started to laugh and my 4 year old and 14 month old were going crazy! My 14 month old is making the poot noise with his mouth and my 4 year old daughter is laughing so hard ! A ton of little black things started to go every were ! My husband is like they poop like a automatic gun they just spray out ! Lol we were not expecing that. But on another note. His eyes are still zombie white. He has a lot of goo comming out of them and some crust. I clean his eyes 5x a day with the wet rag and the salt water and now the ointment im doing that 3x a day. Is there anything else i should do for him? Hes the only goat we have and the goat we have ever had. So i want to make sure we are doing everything right for him


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Poor guy - I really think you should take him to a veterinarian. They can get you a better antibiotic for pinkeye but also he probably needs a fecal analysis for parasites, CD/T vaccination, Rabies vaccine if you are in a rabies area, and lice & mite treatment if needed. He also should be tested for diseases when 6 months old. I would also ask the veterinarian to give Banamine to reduce swelling & pain.
> 
> Do you have other goats?
> 
> ...


Hes the only goat i have. Also hes 5 months old. I have no clue about the bottle all i know is he told me i can have a blind goat so he didnt have to shoot it. That the slaughter house wont take it. He said he is a 5 month old boy. He has things hanging from his neck. Google says they are wibbles ? Wobbles? He has horns and hes super sweet! I can try to bottle feed him. What kind of milk should i get for him?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Poor guy - I really think you should take him to a veterinarian. They can get you a better antibiotic for pinkeye but also he probably needs a fecal analysis for parasites, CD/T vaccination, Rabies vaccine if you are in a rabies area, and lice & mite treatment if needed. He also should be tested for diseases when 6 months old. I would also ask the veterinarian to give Banamine to reduce swelling & pain.
> 
> Do you have other goats?
> 
> ...


He has been tested for all that since he was suppose to go to the slaughter house. He showed me the papers. He said they all have to be tested 2 days before the slaughter house since there suppose to be eatten.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can he send you copies/photos of the papers? 

The testing I was referring to was CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease - those are definitely not required by any slaughterhouse to my knowledge. But they are important if you plan to keep this goat as a long term pet. 

Now I don't to be a total debby-downer but some of the very docile behavior you are describing makes me think this goat really doesn't feel well. 

Zombie/Squirtle is looking for salt when licking your child - do you live near a Tractor Supply, Agway, Southern States or other farm supply store? 

The pink eye is just not going to heal without antibiotics. 

The dangly growths are called waddles 

At 5 months of age the goat does not need a bottle, but he does need good quality hay and a pelleted goat feed with Ammonium chloride in it. The best option for hay would be second or third cut alfalfa/grass mix but it depends where you live on what is available. 

He should be wethered (banded/neutered/burdizzo'd) ASAP if he is to make a good pet! He is sweet now, but I assure you in 2 years when he is peeing all over his face and challenging your authority, he will not be!

Some folks have strong feelings about keeping a pet with horns around - especially with young children. Totally up to you, I just want you to be aware of the danger/issue!

If you tell us which state you live in - I bet somebody here could recommend an affordable livestock veterinarian.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well the eyes have not ulcered so that is fairly promising! We get pink eye in the cattle because of the foxtails and have had a few this bad over the years and after treatment have had them anywhere from blind in a eye to a white spot in the center to just a little blue haze. But I once had a blind steer and he learned to adapt very well after we gave him a buddy to be his eyes. 
There are so many different things that people swear by to put in the eye, salt water, milk, chewing tobacco and the list goes on and on. Personally I like Tomorrow or la200 drops (if the eye ulcers do NOT use La200) but I like those two because it’s runny enough to really get all over the eye and it does have antibiotics in it. With the stuff coming out of his eye I would add something with antibiotics to the mix of salt water. But what we do as treatment is the today or la200 in the eye, La200 shots (I’m assuming that’s what this little guy got that burned like fire) and patch the eye. The sun delays healing and can also cause more scaring of the eye. If you don’t want to patch just try and keep him out of the sun as much as you can. But also if you haven’t already make sure there is nothing stuck in his eyes, check the corners very well, and wear gloves and or wash your hands very well after. Depending on what caused the pink eye you could end up with it. But great job taking the little guy in! I hope he recovers for you but if he doesn’t I’m sure he will have a very happy life with you


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Can he send you copies/photos of the papers?
> 
> The testing I was referring to was CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease - those are definitely not required by any slaughterhouse to my knowledge. But they are important if you plan to keep this goat as a long term pet.
> 
> ...


And mineral too.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Well the eyes have not ulcered so that is fairly promising! We get pink eye in the cattle because of the foxtails and have had a few this bad over the years and after treatment have had them anywhere from blind in a eye to a white spot in the center to just a little blue haze. But I once had a blind steer and he learned to adapt very well after we gave him a buddy to be his eyes.
> There are so many different things that people swear by to put in the eye, salt water, milk, chewing tobacco and the list goes on and on. Personally I like Tomorrow or la200 drops (if the eye ulcers do NOT use La200) but I like those two because it's runny enough to really get all over the eye and it does have antibiotics in it. With the stuff coming out of his eye I would add something with antibiotics to the mix of salt water. But what we do as treatment is the today or la200 in the eye, La200 shots (I'm assuming that's what this little guy got that burned like fire) and patch the eye. The sun delays healing and can also cause more scaring of the eye. If you don't want to patch just try and keep him out of the sun as much as you can. But also if you haven't already make sure there is nothing stuck in his eyes, check the corners very well, and wear gloves and or wash your hands very well after. Depending on what caused the pink eye you could end up with it. But great job taking the little guy in! I hope he recovers for you but if he doesn't I'm sure he will have a very happy life with you


Thank you he has it in both of his eyes :/ and the shot that puts him on fire he said if he needs it to call him and he will give him another shot. Do you think i should tell him to come give him one? He has been with me since sunday and he hasnt had one since sunday morning.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Can he send you copies/photos of the papers?
> 
> The testing I was referring to was CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease - those are definitely not required by any slaughterhouse to my knowledge. But they are important if you plan to keep this goat as a long term pet.
> 
> ...


I picked up a salt block from tractor suppy when i got some pink eye ointment this morning. And he has timothy hay and alfla hay. We own our land and the people across from us on our road we have only 4 people on our road. Us my husband nana and his aunt, and someone who grew up with his papa. They just made hay bells so i grabbed one and gave him that. Also we got him a 50 pound bag of goat pellets but he dont like it. My snake guy buys the cheap and he has them for 3 days he gets his vet to check them. He seperates them by weight and takes them all to the slaughter house. He gives them water ans grass thats it. He also sells them to people but that is all i know. He also does cows, chickens, and other stuff. All i know is he had a blind dwarf nigerian 5 month old blind goat lol. So far i know to use sea salt pur with water in eye drops i got pellets and 2 different hays. I also got oitment for pink eye. Am i doing it right ?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Newcomb3 said:


> Thank you he has it in both of his eyes :/ and the shot that puts him on fire he said if he needs it to call him and he will give him another shot. Do you think i should tell him to come give him one? He has been with me since sunday and he hasnt had one since sunday morning.


Thank you bunches i am trying really hard to give this little guy a chance. He said he has 29 days to go back to the slaughter house. If i can get him back in good condition i can cut the tag off his ear and keep him. So im trying everything i can do to help him. I get really streesed when a animal needs help my husband picks on me every day and says i cant save them all but i have a way i try to do my best to.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Well the eyes have not ulcered so that is fairly promising! We get pink eye in the cattle because of the foxtails and have had a few this bad over the years and after treatment have had them anywhere from blind in a eye to a white spot in the center to just a little blue haze. But I once had a blind steer and he learned to adapt very well after we gave him a buddy to be his eyes.
> There are so many different things that people swear by to put in the eye, salt water, milk, chewing tobacco and the list goes on and on. Personally I like Tomorrow or la200 drops (if the eye ulcers do NOT use La200) but I like those two because it's runny enough to really get all over the eye and it does have antibiotics in it. With the stuff coming out of his eye I would add something with antibiotics to the mix of salt water. But what we do as treatment is the today or la200 in the eye, La200 shots (I'm assuming that's what this little guy got that burned like fire) and patch the eye. The sun delays healing and can also cause more scaring of the eye. If you don't want to patch just try and keep him out of the sun as much as you can. But also if you haven't already make sure there is nothing stuck in his eyes, check the corners very well, and wear gloves and or wash your hands very well after. Depending on what caused the pink eye you could end up with it. But great job taking the little guy in! I hope he recovers for you but if he doesn't I'm sure he will have a very happy life with you


I have also checked his eyes since its in both to make sure he has nothing in them. I wipe his eyes every hour and a half to get the goo off and clean them up. I put a alarm on my phone to remeber. When i go to him he comea to me and he bucks around trying to play when he sees my youngest but he runs into everything.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> And mineral too.


ieverything.i cant try to text him to send it to me. He said the goat has 29 days if it doesnt clear up in 29 days he will take him to the slaughter if i can get him to see again and clear it up then i can cut his ear tag off and i can have him so thats what im working on as best as i can i made this account to try to get help from people on here who have experience with goats google said this is the best website  i have no clue about goats or cattle i know some about horses like changing shoes and stuff but my area is reptiles. Primilary about snakes i breed them and all. I have no clue about goats i just want him to have a chance.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Your doing a great job. Talk to the guy you got him from find ot what he gave, if he can give another and depending what it is if he would supply a full syringe (no needle) for you to use on his eyes. Also call around or again maybe ask the seller. Some vets will provide antibiotics without a visit so long as the diagnosis is straight forward as this is. Good luck and as soon as you get this under control if you plan to keep him please find a buddy for him.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Your doing a great job. Talk to the guy you got him from find ot what he gave, if he can give another and depending what it is if he would supply a full syringe (no needle) for you to use on his eyes. Also call around or again maybe ask the seller. Some vets will provide antibiotics without a visit so long as the diagnosis is straight forward as this is. Good luck and as soon as you get this under control if you plan to keep him please find a buddy for him.


I will find him a buddy  and he told me if he needs another one of the fire shots to call and he will bring it so i will call him right now to bring me some for his eyes  how often should i apply it ?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Newcomb3 said:


> ieverything.i cant try to text him to send it to me. He said the goat has 29 days if it doesnt clear up in 29 days he will take him to the slaughter if i can get him to see again and clear it up then i can cut his ear tag off and i can have him so thats what im working on as best as i can i made this account to try to get help from people on here who have experience with goats google said this is the best website  i have no clue about goats or cattle i know some about horses like changing shoes and stuff but my area is reptiles. Primilary about snakes i breed them and all. I have no clue about goats i just want him to have a chance.


Jerkface that let this poor kids eyes get this bad cannot take him to slaughter sick like this. You are doin a great job! But i would be very leery of jerkface.... you may spend all this time and money and he see that the goat better and still want him back. So i might offer him fifty bucks for the goat to be outright mine now.

I know you have washed his eyes out. Did you make a mild saline solution to use yet? You could also buy saline in the grocery too.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

0


Newcomb3 said:


> I will find him a buddy  and he told me if he needs another one of the fire shots to call and he will bring it so i will call him right now to bring me some for his eyes  how often should i apply it ?


Okay so i called him he said he has a big bottle of la200 and he said he will give me as much as i want so he said when i come after drinner today he is going to give mr.squirtle /zombie a shot of it and he will find extra sirenges to give me too. And i have a ton of unused eye droppers. Since my husband has contacts we have a ton of them. My husband if he doesnt have contacts or his glasses on hes legally blind so we have extra eye droppers every were he always gets something in his eyes lol can i put some of the la200 in the droppers and drop it into his eyes after the sea salt water rinse or before ?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Newcomb3 said:


> I will find him a buddy  and he told me if he needs another one of the fire shots to call and he will bring it so i will call him right now to bring me some for his eyes  how often should i apply it ?


 Find out what it is first please. Once toy knife you can ask and someone can tell you if it's safe for eyes.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Jerkface that let this poor kids eyes get this bad cannot take him to slaughter sick like this. You are doin a great job! But i would be very leery of jerkface.... you may spend all this time and money and he see that the goat better and still want him back. So i might offer him fifty bucks for the goat to be outright mine now.
> 
> I know you have washed his eyes out. Did you make a mild saline solution to use yet? You could also buy saline in the grocery too.


Yes i have made some  i have a ton of eye droppers so i make fresh sea salt and warm water every time i give it to him  and he paid 10 bucks for him but i took his tag off today 


Sfgwife said:


> Jerkface that let this poor kids eyes get this bad cannot take him to slaughter sick like this. You are doin a great job! But i would be very leery of jerkface.... you may spend all this time and money and he see that the goat better and still want him back. So i might offer him fifty bucks for the goat to be outright mine now.
> 
> I know you have washed his eyes out. Did you make a mild saline solution to use yet? You could also buy saline in the grocery too.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Find out what it is first please. Once toy knife you can ask and someone can tell you if it's safe for eyes.


Its called la200


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Newcomb3 said:


> 0
> 
> Okay so i called him he said he has a big bottle of la200 and he said he will give me as much as i want so he said when i come after drinner today he is going to give mr.squirtle /zombie a shot of it and he will find extra sirenges to give me too. And i have a ton of unused eye droppers. Since my husband has contacts we have a ton of them. My husband if he doesnt have contacts or his glasses on hes legally blind so we have extra eye droppers every were he always gets something in his eyes lol can i put some of the la200 in the droppers and drop it into his eyes after the sea salt water rinse or before ?


 The way the bottle is you need the syringe and needle to pull te medication. But it would be as simple a filling 1 twist it off the needle and fill a second. You should only need a few drops worth a few times a day. I think someone had mentioned 3-4 times a day


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I would recommend reading this page: https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pinkeyeingoats.html


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> The way the bottle is you need the syringe and needle to pull te medication. But it would be as simple a filling 1 twist it off the needle and fill a second. You should only need a few drops worth a few times a day. I think someone had mentioned 3-4 times a day


Okay i can do that  should i also give him a shot of the la200 once a day as well ?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

His zombie eyes as my kids say are not as thick as they were but they are still there :/ i have a alarm set on my phone for every 1 hour i clean his face from the goo and 5x a day the vet said a sea salt solution and 3 x a day the ointment and we hand feed him since hes fully blind. And now he will get a shot of la200 once a day and a few drops in his eyes as well. Is there anything else i am missing ?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think you are doing awesome! Kudos to you!:goodjob::clapping:


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I think you are doing awesome! Kudos to you!:goodjob::clapping:


Thank you bunches  i am trying everything i can to help him


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally don't see a need for both terramycin and LA 200 in the eye. IMO I would keep with the cream and inject the la 200 1 cc per 20# sub Q. This stings so hold up a good tent, inject the meds and hold that tent and jiggle it about to help sting less.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I personally don't see a need for both terramycin and LA 200 in the eye. IMO I would keep with the cream and inject the la 200 1 cc per 20# sub Q. This stings so hold up a good tent, inject the meds and hold that tent and jiggle it about to help sting less.


Okay hes eyes are in really bad shape. Hes completely blind and both of them are fully white. Should i give him a little higer dose?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, not a higher dose, but a longer dose. He should have at least 5 days in a row, and possibly 10 days in a row.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No, not a higher dose, but a longer dose. He should have at least 5 days in a row, and possibly 10 days in a row.


Okay i can do that  thank you everyone for all the help  i can keep everyone updated if they would like


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, please do update, and if we can continue to help, don't be afraid to reach out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry I didn’t realize you where already putting a antibiotic in the eyes. I missed that so go ahead with what your using. I just like the more liquid myself but everyone is different. 
But ok let’s go back here for a second. Maybe I am not understanding. So is it the person who was going to shoot this guy but went ahead and GAVE him to you that is drawing a line saying if he’s not better by X day he is butchered? If so, I don’t think so! That is NOT FAIR! He was going to throw this goat away but you asked him if you could have him! Do NOT take meds from him. Go to tractor supply and buy your own bottle. Now I’m not going to shame on him about the eyes because they can go bad fast, but if he tried to take this little one away from you that’s not right of him and he is lost or bad words. Also he can draw the line in the sand all he wants NO ONE can send him to butcher! He has antibiotics in his system, there is a withdrawal time that needs to be met and anyone who sells him before that time frame can get in BIG trouble when they test the meat and realize he has antibiotics in his system.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realize you where already putting a antibiotic in the eyes. I missed that so go ahead with what your using. I just like the more liquid myself but everyone is different.
> But ok let's go back here for a second. Maybe I am not understanding. So is it the person who was going to shoot this guy but went ahead and GAVE him to you that is drawing a line saying if he's not better by X day he is butchered? If so, I don't think so! That is NOT FAIR! He was going to throw this goat away but you asked him if you could have him! Do NOT take meds from him. Go to tractor supply and buy your own bottle. Now I'm not going to shame on him about the eyes because they can go bad fast, but if he tried to take this little one away from you that's not right of him and he is lost or bad words. Also he can draw the line in the sand all he wants NO ONE can send him to butcher! He has antibiotics in his system, there is a withdrawal time that needs to be met and anyone who sells him before that time frame can get in BIG trouble when they test the meat and realize he has antibiotics in his system.


Ahhhhh i just LOVE AND ADORE you for this!


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No, not a higher dose, but a longer dose. He should have at least 5 days in a row, and possibly 10 days in a row.


Okay he gave some and said to give him 2cc of it. Also i went on google to sex the goat. Well he said its a boy well its not its def a girl. He said it was a boy since it had the wibbles wobble? The things that hang on its neck lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@Newcomb3 , welcome to the forum! Also, welcome to goats! I hope you get the Zombie eyes back right so that you and your children will be able to enjoy a healthy goat. They are the most enjoyable animals.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realize you where already putting a antibiotic in the eyes. I missed that so go ahead with what your using. I just like the more liquid myself but everyone is different.
> But ok let's go back here for a second. Maybe I am not understanding. So is it the person who was going to shoot this guy but went ahead and GAVE him to you that is drawing a line saying if he's not better by X day he is butchered? If so, I don't think so! That is NOT FAIR! He was going to throw this goat away but you asked him if you could have him! Do NOT take meds from him. Go to tractor supply and buy your own bottle. Now I'm not going to shame on him about the eyes because they can go bad fast, but if he tried to take this little one away from you that's not right of him and he is lost or bad words. Also he can draw the line in the sand all he wants NO ONE can send him to butcher! He has antibiotics in his system, there is a withdrawal time that needs to be met and anyone who sells him before that time frame can get in BIG trouble when they test the meat and realize he has antibiotics in his system.


Okay so let me tell you what happened lol so i bought two baby pythons the first time from him they seemed fine. One was under weight. Well he called me about 2 weeks later and said he has a breeding pair right so i got them as well. So he brought them to me, i noticed they were severely sick. They acutally had ri its highly contagious to other snakes and very deadly. Exp in the condition they were in. Well snakes only have one lung when they get a respiratory infection its no good! And the fact they came to me that way. Well they died 2 days later! I called him he already knew about them being sick. Well he called me sunday and i said i hope your calling me about my snakes you owe me. He said you can come by the house. So i did sunday. He had a cow and a goat in a trailer. Well he said do you want this goat it has 29 days until it can go to the slaughter house. I said whats wrong with it? He said it has pink eye in both eyes. He said the slaughter house will only take it after 29 days if it doesnt clear up he will shoot it or still take it and get money and they can still kill it. I said yea of course i will. I said what kind of goat ? He grabbed the goat it was with his horses, cows he just got to go to the slaughter, and other animals prob goats in the back pin. He said here its a nigerian dwarf goat. I said whats that on its neck he said its a 5 month old boy that is his balls (excuse my language). I said thats so wierd. He said you can keep for 29 days. I said okay sure.i said were are my breeding snakes he said im waiting on the dude to call me. I said well its been 6 days. He said look at the these free bearded dragons i just got. So i did of course knowing me. Well he said he sold the firat one for 100. The second hes selling for 175. Well anyways he gave my goat a shot of the fire medicine (la200) he said if you give it any more it will kill it. He said since i cut his tag off so now he cant go to the slaughter house i have to throw it away for some reason idk. He said he only paid $10 for the goat and he got a cow for $10 thats going to the slaughter. He got a free pig today he is going to take tomorrow. Well anyways he told me he got the goat friday and i took it sunday. Today i told him i want my snakes and im keeping the goat he told me yesterday to take the tag off since its not at his house and idk why. All i know is im trying to save this poor goat and i want my snakes.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> @Newcomb3 , welcome to the forum! Also, welcome to goats! I hope you get the Zombie eyes back right so that you and your children will be able to enjoy a healthy goat. They are the most enjoyable animals.


I really hope so! I found out he is a she ! Also i watch her like a hawk! I go see her every hour at night i get out the bed through the night about 3 times to go outside to make sure she is okay. When im outside like i was today in my garden i let her out and my dogs follow her to be her eyes if she is not at my side following me it rather cute.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

If I were you I wouldn't buy any more animals or supplies from him.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

21goaties said:


> If I were you I wouldn't buy any more animals or supplies from him.


Im definitely not going to. It took everything in me when i got the la200 to keep my anger down. My husband went with me to keep me calm when i asked him about my snakes.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

That really does suck : ( 

I wonder where that guy is getting all these free animals :shrug:onder:


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

So up date
I went to check on squirtle and her eyes are still white but the white is not covering the whole eye now i can see a red ring around the whole white in both eyes is that good ? Or bad?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> That really does suck : (
> 
> I wonder where that guy is getting all these free animals :shrug:onder:


Idk i have been trying to figure that out


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> That really does suck : (
> 
> I wonder where that guy is getting all these free animals :shrug:onder:


There is a man here that kinda does the same thing. We went last year for piglets. He had a lot of different animals and all looked horrible! No shelters what so ever for any of them. The only thing that he had worth thinkin about was a dexter heifer.... but i would not have taken her because of the other cows and calves in the pen looked so sickly and way under fed. Like his piglets... he got them from a hog farmer that was going to cull for one reason or another. Most had bad hernias and all were sunburnt. They find farms that they deal with a d take the culls to sell to unsuspecting/uninformed buyers for crazy cheap. They usually do not pay hardly a ything for them like the goat and cow here. Who is gonna sell a nice healthy animal for ten bucks yanno.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> There is a man here that kinda does the same thing. We went last year for piglets. He had a lot of different animals and all looked horrible! No shelters what so ever for any of them. The only thing that he had worth thinkin about was a dexter heifer.... but i would not have taken her because of the other cows and calves in the pen looked so sickly and way under fed. Like his piglets... he got them from a hog farmer that was going to cull for one reason or another. Most had bad hernias and all were sunburnt. They find farms that they deal with a d take the culls to sell to unsuspecting/uninformed buyers for crazy cheap. They usually do not pay hardly a ything for them like the goat and cow here. Who is gonna sell a nice healthy animal for ten bucks yanno.


Thats how he is put his are all in pins.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Sfgwife. I just can’t stand people that try and take advantage of people. 
Newcomb3 I was really trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he doesn’t sound like he is any good and he’s just after making a dollar. I’m guess he probably got her for cheap or free because of her eyes. No matter she is in good hands now! And you have a HUGE group of people here to help you in your new adventure. 
I don’t know about the red in the eyes. I’m not thinking that is a good sign but I honestly don’t know. But I think you pretty much are well aware she is going to get better and can see somewhat or she is going to stay blind, but I have a feeling that even if she does stay blind she is in very good, loving hands. 
But get the snakes you are owed and be done with that guy. Or get your money back. 
By the way I am totally laughing at this guy about HER testicles being on her neck. It’s one thing to simply say I have no clue (totally understandable) but another to come up with some random explanation


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you Sfgwife. I just can't stand people that try and take advantage of people.
> Newcomb3 I was really trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he doesn't sound like he is any good and he's just after making a dollar. I'm guess he probably got her for cheap or free because of her eyes. No matter she is in good hands now! And you have a HUGE group of people here to help you in your new adventure.
> I don't know about the red in the eyes. I'm not thinking that is a good sign but I honestly don't know. But I think you pretty much are well aware she is going to get better and can see somewhat or she is going to stay blind, but I have a feeling that even if she does stay blind she is in very good, loving hands.
> But get the snakes you are owed and be done with that guy. Or get your money back.
> By the way I am totally laughing at this guy about HER testicles being on her neck. It's one thing to simply say I have no clue (totally understandable) but another to come up with some random explanation


Lol when i was told that i was like there is no way a goat has those on its neck. This is my first goat but even i know that those need to be in the back lol and for her eyes it looks funny like in the picutre i horribly took i have in this post you can see both eyes are fully white. Well after her shot it took us 40 minutes to get home and i layed my kids to bed so about a hour and a half after her shot. I went outside to give her fresh water again. Also so i could make sure she was okay
I checked her eyes to see if there was drainage so i could clean it while i waa there. Well in stead of both her eyes being all white they now are white in the middle. There is a thick red ring around the super white. And you can tell there is no yellow no nothing. Just white and a red thick ring now. Now she looks like a super zombie. :/ i really hope her eyes dont explode like google says i will def cry! I just hope she will be okay.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

i just wanted to jump in and be totally unhelpful with a craigslist ad i came across awhile back. it was something along the lines of 

"9 goats for sale. 6 nannies and 3 billies. i think." (short version)

i feel like it maybe could've been this snake guy had it been a little closer to atlanta.

Newcomb3 i appreciate you rescuing Squirtle from that guy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The things on the neck are called wattles.

Go to TSC and get your own bottle of LA 200 and needles and syringes. I would not trust that man to have uncontaminated medicine and supplies.

At this point I'd be putting LA 200 directly on the eyes as Jessica said and doing it very often.

I'd keep it rinsed out with the sea salt water as first suggested and then put some more LA 200 inthem. At night I'd use the ointment 

I'd also forget about the snakes.

Were it I, Animal Control would get a call.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> The things on the neck are called wattles.
> 
> Go to TSC and get your own bottle of LA 200 and needles and syringes. I would not trust that man to have uncontaminated medicine and supplies.
> 
> ...


I put one drop of it in both eyes last night. And i rinsed it out with the salt before i did it.i just got my oldest on the bus. So im about to walk back there now to check up on her. I have to go to the doctors in a few. So i want to go ahead and give her some medicine real quick before my younger two crotch gobblins wake up.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

omeomy07 said:


> i just wanted to jump in and be totally unhelpful with a craigslist ad i came across awhile back. it was something along the lines of
> 
> "9 goats for sale. 6 nannies and 3 billies. i think." (short version)
> 
> ...


Hes in the opposite direction. Ima just takr it as a loss as say to heck with it. :/ i felt like somone needed to save squirtle  i didnt feel like she should have been suffering.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd use more than a single drop. I'd let it flow all over that eyeball.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is her just now. The white is smaller and its still pur white no yellow. There is now more red ring but she can still close her eyes like normal. I just used the saline in both of the them. Then i put 2 drops in both eyes like i did last night. I will put one drop in each after i get bsck about 2 and after dinner i will one drop again in both and then ointment. Does that sound okay ?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I'd use more than a single drop. I'd let it flow all over that eyeball.


I dis i put 2 drops in both eyes and waited for it to spread and she closes her eyes so i let her close it to spread it good. Then i do the other one.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd be flooding those eyes with the LA 200. Like an eyewash. Several times a day.
You are still giving the injections as well, right?


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

She has a little goo but its no were near what she had before i gave her a shot then two drops in both eyes last night. Before i did that last nigt the goo was literally constantly flowing. Like when you cut a water hose on and it just doesnt stop. Now the goo barley comes out like it did. There is a little on her face but i cleaned it off. She has a open top fence that runs through my yard. We put it up when we got her sunday. I take her out and let her walk around when my youngest takes a nap so for 3 hours every day she is not in the fence. At night i have my chicken fence that has a door that goes to the inside of the chicken coop. Since she is blind right now i dont want her in her fence even if she has a shelter. We have bobcats and other animals my dogs will kill them but i dont want her to get hurt or get bitten by a vemonus snake or something. Even if she does see again i prob will still move her every night since she gets along with my only chicken lol and the chicken coop is a mini house so she can stay more warm at night and it has heat.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I'd be flooding those eyes with the LA 200. Like an eyewash. Several times a day.
> You are still giving the injections as well, right?


Yes i am giving her one shot of it once a day. And putting 2 drops of it 4x a day. And 5x of the sea salt wash. Am i doing it right ?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are doing well. But I still would be flooding the eye, not 2 drops. You will do as you think best and I won't say it again.

I would put the antibiotics in every time you do the sea salt water flushing. Including flushing just before you put the antibiotic ointment in at night.

The growing red rings is the disease progressing. It is not a sign she's getting better. 

This is not hopeless, not by a long shot. Keep it up.

Now, to other matters... Her immune system is compromised. Paying attention to supporting that will only help her beat this infection. A clove of garlic chopped up and put in her feed every day will be of great benefit. So will a vitamin C pill every day.

She needs a good salt, and also loose minerals free choice.

She's small, and if you are worried you may lose her, then large bags of these things may put you off from buying them... So here is my suggestion for getting started...

Most grocery stores carry sea salt. Get her a container of that and put it in a small dish or bowl for her to lick as she needs it. TSC carries a small bag of minerals called Manna Pro Goat Minerals. Pick up that small bag and put it in a separate dish or bowl for her to lick as she needs to. The bag will say to not give any other salt. Ignore that, it is bad advice that is on almost all minerals. A dish of salt and a dish of minerals.

These aren't the best options, but they are good options and won't cost much for you to get started with. If she lives, and if you keep her, then there'll be time to upgrade then, OK?

I do suggest some alfalfa pellets every day. It is good food, but rich. So do not give too much at first, her digestion needs to learn to accommodate it.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

mariarose said:


> You are doing well. But I still would be flooding the eye, not 2 drops. You will do as you think best and I won't say it again.
> 
> I would put the antibiotics in every time you do the sea salt water flushing. Including flushing just before you put the antibiotic ointment in at night.
> 
> ...


Okay i can do that and i can flood her eyes too i bought her the pellets but she wont eat them. The only thing she will eat is whole wheat oatmeal i found that out cuz my daughter has a pack of it and wanted me to make it and the goat tried to eat it. This morning i went out there and put some sea salt on a plate beside her water for her to lick on. Thank you for the advice i will do all of these things. I just want her to be okay


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TSC carries compact baled Alfalfa hay. I'd get her some of that to keep with her, because she could use some of that fiber in her to prevent the gut from shutting down. I'd also buy a tube of bovine Propios, or Jumpstart, also found at TSC.

Keep an eye on her temperature. I don't like to see a temp much above 103, that usually indicates a rising infection. I don't like to see a temp lower than 101.5, that usually indicates a rumen shutdown, which will kill quickly. A low temp needs probiotics (Probios or Jumpstart) and quickly. A temp of 100 is critical.

Oatmeal is OK, but it is lacking the fiber needed to keep her going. But she's so ill that whole oats can be too hard for her to digest. Most grocery stores will carry steel cut oats. Perhaps buy a container of that to tempt her and nourish her.

You are doing very well. Hang in there.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just wanted to say keep up the good work!! Hope she starts improving for you!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Please put some colloidal silver in the eyes!!!!

He will need loose minerals from tractor supply too. Those can come later, focus on the immediate situation.

I’d go for giving grass hay and alfalfa pellets if either of those are the options that you’ve gotten.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goat needs a vet ASAP


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> The goat needs a vet ASAP


She hasn't been able to source a vet willing to help with a goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know but, this goat needs more severe treatment only a vet can give to her. 

I would try very hard to still try to seek a vet to see her. a vet who treats cattle/sheep, should know how to treat a goat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I know but, this goat needs more severe treatment only a vet can give to her.
> 
> I would try very hard to still try to seek a vet to see her. a vet who treats cattle/sheep, should know how to treat a goat.


Equine vets can deal with superficial stuff like eye issues.


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the help. Update the red ring around her eyes are getting more in her eye and the white is starting to dissaper by the red ring. I have tried to call vets i can not find a vet that is not trying to charge me 2000 and the only vet i can find is a regular dog vet. I have a exotic vet for my snakes. I called them as well they even stated they are not a goat vet. I have calles other goat vets but they are all out of state. Thank you to everyone for the help i am trying to do everything literally every person says. I bought the goat pellets at tractor supply. I put pure sea salt on a plate beside her water. I tried to bottle feed her goat milk too. I bought alfa hay (spel) ? Timothy hay as well. I give her 2 shots of la200 a day. Every 1 hour i clean her face. Every hour and a half i put two drops of la200 in each eyes i also give her a sea salt wash. I also check her poop since i just got her sunday to make sure it still looks normal. I put the pink eye ointment in her eyes 3x a day as well. And i change her water every hour and a half since she only likes hot water to drink she wont drink cold water or room temp water. Is there anything else i need to do? Do you men or women think her eyes are getting better ?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Newcomb3 said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. Update the red ring around her eyes are getting more in her eye and the white is starting to dissaper by the red ring. I have tried to call vets i can not find a vet that is not trying to charge me 2000 and the only vet i can find is a regular dog vet. I have a exotic vet for my snakes. I called them as well they even stated they are not a goat vet. I have calles other goat vets but they are all out of state. Thank you to everyone for the help i am trying to do everything literally every person says. I bought the goat pellets at tractor supply. I put pure sea salt on a plate beside her water. I tried to bottle feed her goat milk too. I bought alfa hay (spel) ? Timothy hay as well. I give her 2 shots of la200 a day. Every 1 hour i clean her face. Every hour and a half i put two drops of la200 in each eyes i also give her a sea salt wash. I also check her poop since i just got her sunday to make sure it still looks normal. I put the pink eye ointment in her eyes 3x a day as well. And i change her water every hour and a half since she only likes hot water to drink she wont drink cold water or room temp water. Is there anything else i need to do? Do you men or women think her eyes are getting better ?


I really don't know much about pinkeye in goats but I would presume by what you have described overall that the white is the actual infection with in the eyes and it sounds like the red in inflammation. Much as you would see in a pimple or infected cut. I would therefore assume that the infection is coming under control and the red will start to heal as the white continues to heal. But I would keep up with antibiotics as long as necessary. I would also consider calling one of the goat vets you spoke to, maybe see if you can send a picture to them to confirm if this is part of normal healing or not? I think you are doing wonderful and this goat is very lucky to have you. Hopefully, she will be able to regain at least part if not all of her eye sight. And I do hope you are able to keep us updated as things continue.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What State do you live in that has no livestock vets?
Livestock vets don't charge $2000 to treat pinkeye, because then no one could afford to keep livestock.

If we knew more where you are, perhaps someone local could help.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This link might help you... It is for farm animal vets
http://www.findalocalvet.com/Find-a-Veterinarian/Farm-Animals.aspx


----------



## Newcomb3 (Sep 10, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> I really don't know much about pinkeye in goats but I would presume by what you have described overall that the white is the actual infection with in the eyes and it sounds like the red in inflammation. Much as you would see in a pimple or infected cut. I would therefore assume that the infection is coming under control and the red will start to heal as the white continues to heal. But I would keep up with antibiotics as long as necessary. I would also consider calling one of the goat vets you spoke to, maybe see if you can send a picture to them to confirm if this is part of normal healing or not? I think you are doing wonderful and this goat is very lucky to have you. Hopefully, she will be able to regain at least part if not all of her eye sight. And I do hope you are able to keep us updated as things continue.


Thank you bunches ! I am still giving her all her medicine and evwn if it does clear up im sfill going to give her medicine for a extra 48 hours to be on the safe side. When i got her sunday they were completely white my kids called her zombie lol after i get my son on the bus i will take another picture. Just incase someone else goes throught this and that can do what i do as well. The pictures help people too so they can see what happends. Everyday too so they can know. When i get my son on the bus in a few i will walk back there


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Newcomb3 said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. Update the red ring around her eyes are getting more in her eye and the white is starting to dissaper by the red ring. I have tried to call vets i can not find a vet that is not trying to charge me 2000 and the only vet i can find is a regular dog vet. I have a exotic vet for my snakes. I called them as well they even stated they are not a goat vet. I have calles other goat vets but they are all out of state. Thank you to everyone for the help i am trying to do everything literally every person says. I bought the goat pellets at tractor supply. I put pure sea salt on a plate beside her water. I tried to bottle feed her goat milk too. I bought alfa hay (spel) ? Timothy hay as well. I give her 2 shots of la200 a day. Every 1 hour i clean her face. Every hour and a half i put two drops of la200 in each eyes i also give her a sea salt wash. I also check her poop since i just got her sunday to make sure it still looks normal. I put the pink eye ointment in her eyes 3x a day as well. And i change her water every hour and a half since she only likes hot water to drink she wont drink cold water or room temp water. Is there anything else i need to do? Do you men or women think her eyes are getting better ?


Call iron will vet and ask if dr john can see her. He is based in mebane amd a mobile vet. I am just not sure if he goes to reidsville or not. Tri county vet is also a good one for goats. You can take her in there. I am not sure if they do mobile or not. My friend uses them. They are in graham... they are on the outskirts.

Also. Flood the eyes with the la like mariarose said. . Not just a few drops. It will not hurt her eyes. Maria is a lodestone of great info!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> What State do you live in that has no livestock vets?
> Livestock vets don't charge $2000 to treat pinkeye, because then no one could afford to keep livestock.
> 
> If we knew more where you are, perhaps someone local could help.


She is in nc close to me. I just added a few GOOD goat vets. They are bout an hour from her.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer carla you got anymore ideas for this lil doeling? Which doc do you love at tricounty?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> @Goat Whisperer carla you got anymore ideas for this lil doeling? Which doc do you love at tricounty?


We don't use Tri-county but I know others do. They may be a good one to call. 
I second calling Iron Will.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We don't use Tri-county but I know others do. They may be a good one to call.
> I second calling Iron Will.


I thought you did. :/.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

@IHEARTGOATS Haven't y'all used NC state? They aren't to bad, price wise, are they?

To the OP- Keep calling around. NC has a lot of great goat vets and it won't cost 2k. 
You are doing a good job.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, you sure are doing a great job. That goat is sure lucky to have you! I not sure if this has been mentioned or will work, but, I would write out a bill of sale, and hand the guy $10. Have him sign the bill of sale. Then you are protected. 

It could say something like : "Recieved from (your name) the sum of $10 for the sale of (goat description) . Put the date and his signature at the bottom.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We've had some cases of pink eye. LA 200 injections and drops in the eyes is what we have done. If it's bad and the eye gets red and really cloudy it takes some time to clear up.
We've taken goats to the vet school before, it's not too bad price wise. Dr. Allan Cannady is a good goat vet. He's in Hillsborough, but is kind of expensive.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hows the goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hope all is well!!


----------



## myruby55 (Mar 1, 2016)

I helped treat a bunch of calves this summer with pinkeye. We gave shots of LA 300 and also flushed the eyes with the LA300. If he is totally blind, I wouldn't have a problem putting a patch on both eyes also. This stops the UV rays from doing any further damage and the sunlight hurts their eyes too. I saw on another cattle site that they use the NFZ puffer which is nitrofurazone powder and they do one good treatment and it helps clear it. You also want to keep the flies away as it can spread too to other animals, maybe even us. You can google the NFZ and find it online, maybe ever TS. Good luck, it will heal up if the ulcers and not too deep.


----------



## Ron at BFAD (May 2, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Can he send you copies/photos of the papers?
> 
> The testing I was referring to was CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease - those are definitely not required by any slaughterhouse to my knowledge. But they are important if you plan to keep this goat as a long term pet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron at BFAD (May 2, 2018)

For antibiotics both internally and externally i would mix a solution of mashed garlic, clove, honey, ginger, oregano, echinacea, and goldenseal if you can get it all if not use what you can use. Compress it over the eyes at night. Remove in the morning. If he eats grain or suppliments mix combo with that get it in him to counteract internal problems and then in morning flush eyes with your saline solution. Or get antbiotics from vet. I had a whole herd of goats go blind once and had to give 12 goats vitamin b12 shots in the upper eye lids. Found out it was a poisonouse weed seed in the grain. Hope you can get a resolve. But neutering is a wise move if not going to expand your herd.


----------



## Cohea Homestead (Aug 7, 2019)

I had a young goat like this twice. Once I used terramycin ointment from Stillwater milling . Wipe it clean with a warm rag first. The second goat the vet gave me a similar ointment. Both times the ointment was pretty cheap. After a few days it started clearing up and the goats both see fine now.


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

I had a buck that got one eye white seemingly all the time. Whenever I switched hay or hanged how I was feeding it to them. Just somehow managed to get an irritant in there and it would ulcerate.
Terramycin took quick care of it and he never had problems seeing after the fact.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Newcomb3 said:


> after i get my son on the bus i will take another picture. Just incase someone else goes throught this and that can do what i do as well. The pictures help people too so they can see what happends. Everyday too so they can know. When i get my son on the bus in a few i will walk back there


This is the last we heard. We're very worried. Please let us know what has happened?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not having read this thread to its end - not one of the shortest ones! - I can only add my very best wishes, and thank you for taking in a blind goat! Hope it will get its health, and be a joy to you and your family for many years!


----------



## murandalisa (Dec 22, 2018)

I haven’t been on the sight for a while but this thread caught my eye. I would like to see an update I’m rooting for zombie and the family as I can see they have fallen in love with their first goat. Kind of reminds me of me when I bought all those sick goats and lost all those babies being born. I really dislike people who deceive others to make an extra dollar or just sell sick animals to unsuspecting people and don’t take care of their animals in general. I hope everything is going better. It was so good hearing all your thoughts. Keep up the amazing job goatspot


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

murandalisa said:


> I haven't been on the [site] for a while


Hello again, murandalisa. How have you been, and what is your herd up to now?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hi: Murandalisa. How are things going for you? Nice to see a post from you.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Were it I, Animal Control would get a call.


So there is a control institution in the States? Good. Were it me, I would wait a while, to let the guy cheat other people in the mean time (he does it all the time, so it does not make so much of a difference ...), so he does not instantly suspect you, and come for you in the night.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Newcomb3 said:


> I dis i put 2 drops in both eyes and waited for it to spread and she closes her eyes so i let her close it to spread it good. Then i do the other one.


Nice with updates! It really looks painful, what do you others think? Is there any chance to give her some pain killer, without interfering with the treatment?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So, now I have been able to read this thread. What a story! Cheers for you, (clap)(clap)(clap) @Newcomb3, that you have a heart for a blind goat! I hope that, if she regains her health but remains blind, your family, with you, your kids, dogs, chicken and the rest, will be able to give Zoombie a very good life in your care! :inlove:

As for the "snake man", he deserves a time in prison, that is my opinion!  Those who only see dollars when they see a living animal, suffering or not!

Nice story with those "balls on the neck"!!!  And still nicer story with all of you helping Zoombie in different ways! :inloveclap)


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

mariarose said:


> @Newcomb3 wrote me about something I've never heard of before. I'm reaching out to the wider community here for answers...
> 
> *"Sorry for the long story..
> So im new to goats. Well today is monday so yesterday i went to my python breeder for a new snake. Well i get there and he is loading up a cute goat. I asked him what are you doing with that cutie? He said the slaughter house wont take it since it has pink eye so he was going to shoot it. I told him can i have it? He said if you want a blind goat sure. So he handed it to my husband and when we got in the car it sat in my lap the whole way home lol. Well when i got home it was super stinky. So i gave it a bath and cleaned it up. When i noticed it eyes i found out there were completely white, as in no color! Both of them. My dogs are trying to help it walk around the yard, so it can find food and such. I called a vet they told me that since both eyes are fully white to let it run its course. After they said that they told me that it can also stay blind forever. Well i called my dad (his boss has cows and my dad takes care of them) well i tols him i got a goat (hes scared of my snakes lol) well he told me to pour sea salt in its eyes. When i wake up to check him and it should start to clear up. I didnt believe him so i called a out of state vet they told me the same thing. No one is telling me how many times to do it or anything just to do it. So how many times a day should i put the salt on his eyes? Also i was told its a 5 month old nigerian dwarf goat. He told me its a boy. My children are always calling him zombie and hand feeding him. My daughter keepz asking to paint his horns as well lol hes super sweet i just want to help him."*


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

I used lemon juice once to save a doe that had pinkeye and her eyes were very cloudy 
It worked not sure on the alt thing
I also kept her in where it was darker until I saw them clearing but that was for pink eye


----------



## murandalisa (Dec 22, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Hello again, murandalisa. How have you been, and what is your herd up to now?


I am doing amazing now I have a healthy kiko herd I had 20 but just sold 6 bucklings so Im down to 14 I love kikos i have a 2 yr old buck that has never been dewormed. Thanks to all the knowledge I gained on here. I'm so grateful thank y'all


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

murandalisa said:


> I am doing amazing now I have a healthy kiko herd I had 20 but just sold 6 bucklings so Im down to 14 I love kikos i have a 2 yr old buck that has never been dewormed. Thanks to all the knowledge I gained on here. I'm so grateful thank y'all


I am glad you are doing well!
That first experience you had with goats was terrible. Have you thought of writing it all down, as a book for beginners to watch out for?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree, It is so nice to hear of your success now. That was a true firestorm you went through.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Newcomb3 said:


> Okay i can do that and i can flood her eyes too i bought her the pellets but she wont eat them. The only thing she will eat is whole wheat oatmeal i found that out cuz my daughter has a pack of it and wanted me to make it and the goat tried to eat it. This morning i went out there and put some sea salt on a plate beside her water for her to lick on. Thank you for the advice i will do all of these things. I just want her to be okay


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey newbe, I see lots of comments on here and am sure some confusing. Just remember we all just want to help. You seem to be doing great. Remember
Goats are the most fun to be around so if your littleone
Makes it getting her a play mate would be even more enjoyable. Your love is what your littleone will have 
Because you care enough. God bless you.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

alicejane said:


> ... if your little one makes it getting her a play mate would be even more enjoyable.


Not if she remains blind!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Not if she remains blind!!!!


Why not then, Trollmor?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A blind goat can probably not play. She has already made friends with dogs, humans, and a chicken on this place. A playful buddy might both frighten and harm her. Therefore.

Many animals "understand" that a friend can be blind, but we can not presume that any new buddy does that.

This goat is blessed with so many friends, I am impressed!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m going to disagree on not letting him have a goat buddy. Sure the dogs and the chickens don’t seem to mind him but I doubt they are looking at him like a best friend and will stick with the goat 24/7. With the blind steer I had, I penned a buddy up with him. They played, and most importantly they were stuck to each other like glue. They cuddled, the one showed the blind one where the food and water was, he was his eyes and his best friend.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I also do disagree. Of course it is up to the individual goat if it is of the temperament to be a good companion or not, and the OP definitely does not want a bully as a companion. The OP is new to goats and maybe can't see what we would immediately pick up on.
So perhaps a younger goat, say, 3 months would be a good starting point for the OP.

I hope she's reading all this still.


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

mariarose said:


> @Newcomb3 wrote me about something I've never heard of before. I'm reaching out to the wider community here for answers...
> 
> *"Sorry for the long story..
> So im new to goats. Well today is monday so yesterday i went to my python breeder for a new snake. Well i get there and he is loading up a cute goat. I asked him what are you doing with that cutie? He said the slaughter house wont take it since it has pink eye so he was going to shoot it. I told him can i have it? He said if you want a blind goat sure. So he handed it to my husband and when we got in the car it sat in my lap the whole way home lol. Well when i got home it was super stinky. So i gave it a bath and cleaned it up. When i noticed it eyes i found out there were completely white, as in no color! Both of them. My dogs are trying to help it walk around the yard, so it can find food and such. I called a vet they told me that since both eyes are fully white to let it run its course. After they said that they told me that it can also stay blind forever. Well i called my dad (his boss has cows and my dad takes care of them) well i tols him i got a goat (hes scared of my snakes lol) well he told me to pour sea salt in its eyes. When i wake up to check him and it should start to clear up. I didnt believe him so i called a out of state vet they told me the same thing. No one is telling me how many times to do it or anything just to do it. So how many times a day should i put the salt on his eyes? Also i was told its a 5 month old nigerian dwarf goat. He told me its a boy. My children are always calling him zombie and hand feeding him. My daughter keepz asking to paint his horns as well lol hes super sweet i just want to help him."*


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

I would also consider getting another goat for him to keep him company and it may help him to have someone to follow around Im sure his hearing would pick up or smell of the other and could help him in getting around better..


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Karla Marr said:


> I would also consider getting another goat for him to keep him company and it may help him to have someone to follow around Im sure his hearing would pick up or smell of the other and could help him in getting around better..


I know for a fact his other scenes will make up for it, I myself am 1/2 blind and I can hear things I thought where impossible to hear before my accident, and yes I do smell things alot better now two, for a goat, he will be MUCH better than me!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Most blind animals do better with a kind buddy. Obviously it can’t be one that is going to be beating up the blind one all the time. If they are friends, the blind one learns to use the sighted one as a “seeing eye dog.”


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

The thing is we don't know what the goat is thinking or feeling. We can only watch & love it & do the best we can. I hope the newbe doesn't give up on us. She seems quite an amazine gal.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, we all hope for updates!

And yes, the buddy must be kind, and we can not be sure of that. Besides, Zoombie is still under treatment. The Momma for sure has got her hands full, with human kids and all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

can also put a small bell on the buddy so the blind friend can hear him. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, we do hope. How is the patient today?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep, I was going to suggest another goat, preferably younger/ smaller.


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello, I have 3 female Nubian goats and A couple days ago my one goat had one cloudy eye and was swollen a little bit. Since I am new to having goats i put drops in them and it seems to be clearing up, could it have just been she got something in it?? Hay possibly or dust that caused it to look cloudy. It almost looked like she had that blind look..


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What drops did you put in?


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

I knew I should have had the name when I Posted the message but I’m not near it and I can’t remember what it’s called. It’s a drop for like irritation


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would go to an ointment. Terrimycin Opthalmic ointment can be found at many feed stores.
I like original formula Neosporin. Not generic, and not any other formula than the original formula. Pretty easy to find. And keep rinsing the eyes with a sea salt water solution.


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

I actually just ordered this, I am hoping to get it today sometime. When I seen her eye was like that I immediately got on the internet and this is what it said to get so I ordered it right then, I guess it’s got some antibiotics in it. I just hope it’s nothing serious. They all are so beautiful, I love them. I go out in the morning to feed them and they just want me to hug them, they look up as me with those big eyes lol. I was gonna get small goats and decided on these big ones but I am glad now I did, for they are all so sweet.. Thanks for your help. I think you might have helped me with the Mastitis question and milking questions I had as well, back when I first got in this web sight.. Thank you again have a great night


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Just ordered what?
You are welcome. TGS is a great community.


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

That ointment you were talking about in our earlier conversation terramycin ointment.. And I agree TGS is a great community, whenever I have issues I like look on here for some answers.. Thanks again! Have a wonderful day


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

Good morning MariaRose,
I just wanted to let you know my goats eye cleared up thank goodness. I recited my ointment but by then it was almost cleared up. So I put a little on it and by the next morning it was gone. She may have had dust or poked it or something.. thanks again for your help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear.


----------

